# Best UGL/Brand for ANAVAR ??



## slystallone (Oct 12, 2012)

Did a search and there was similar thread about 2 years ago on the topic but nowadays things chop and change with quality and rep of UGL labs. Can some experienced users of ANAVAR give me their recommendations on what is the best brand currently available. I want to run 80-100mg for the last 6-8weeks of my current Test E cycle. Dont want underdosed, non potent or repackaged Winny sold as Anavar  This stuff isnt cheap so Id like to chose best option first time round.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Fuerza has a great rep on their var ATM used it Myself for 6 weeks got huge strength gains and hardness, aswell as Solid muscle gains.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BD.eu 50mg Var is good.

i tried some of Wildcats new injectable Var, 50mg/1ml. Thats fairly painless. Training partner is using the rest of the bottle, guinea pig. See what happens.


----------



## sirhampton (May 17, 2013)

there is no real ug anavar. lol 100mg LOL


----------



## slystallone (Oct 12, 2012)

Poke said:


> Fuerza has a great rep on their var ATM used it Myself for 6 weeks got huge strength gains and hardness, aswell as Solid muscle gains.


Yea was wondering what there Anavar is like, heard mixed reviews from there other gear but overall , decent rep. Still not convinced if would go with there VAR though.



Clubber Lang said:


> BD.eu 50mg Var is good.
> 
> i tried some of Wildcats new injectable Var, 50mg/1ml. Thats fairly painless. Training partner is using the rest of the bottle, guinea pig. See what happens.


Keep us informed about the injectable VAR. Ive heard BD is good too. Not sure if I can get my hands on it though.

Have Fusion, Fuerza, Isis and Med-tech readily available.



sirhampton said:


> there is no real ug anavar. lol 100mg LOL


I havent a notion what your trying to say?? least your having a laugh out loud 

More experienced recommendations appreciated????


----------



## sirhampton (May 17, 2013)

slystallone said:


> Yea was wondering what there Anavar is like, heard mixed reviews from there other gear but overall , decent rep. Still not convinced if would go with there VAR though.
> 
> Keep us informed about the injectable VAR. Ive heard BD is good too. Not sure if I can get my hands on it though.
> 
> ...


i am trying to say that the anavar most of u guys consume isn t anavar


----------



## slystallone (Oct 12, 2012)

sirhampton said:


> i am trying to say that the anavar most of u guys consume isn t anavar


This is the reason I posted the thread, dont want to be sold a derivative of Winstrol as ANAVAR from a UGL. What were you lol'ing about regarding the 100mg dosage? Interested to hear our view. Have you much experience with different brands of VAR ?


----------



## tonkas (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone tried zydex anavar?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

sirhampton said:


> i am trying to say that the anavar most of u guys consume isn t anavar


If you read the first post he knows this and is the whole point of the thread...


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Gonna watch this thread closely for reviews/experiences with certain labs as I'm contemplating adding Anavar to my next cycle


----------



## sirhampton (May 17, 2013)

slystallone said:


> This is the reason I posted the thread, dont want to be sold a derivative of Winstrol as ANAVAR from a UGL. What were you lol'ing about regarding the 100mg dosage? Interested to hear our view. Have you much experience with different brands of VAR ?


nope. because real anavar is too expensive. 100mg is lol because u dont need 100mg if it's real. you can try to get the pharma stuff with 2.5mg. show me how u pay a cycle with pharma anavar with 100mg/day. whatever.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

rohm or prochem


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

Poke said:


> Fuerza has a great rep on their var ATM used it Myself for 6 weeks got huge strength gains and hardness, aswell as Solid muscle gains.


i must of got a bad batch of fuerza var 50s then cuz mine did nothing ..if anything my strength went down ..i got no hardness of them and no vascularity imo ther the worst var ive used to date ..i mean thers something in them but definatly not much var..after been on them for about 6 weeks i give up and switched to dhacks and pretty much instantly saw some gains and felt like i was on var..and thers a good few on here with similar experiences as me..so dont be fooled by the odd good review ..yer sooo for me id say go with dhacks which your not gonna be able to get or prochem you cant go wrong with either


----------



## Greg89 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've done pro chem and rohm 50mg's in the past which were both good.

Tried med tech and they did literally nothing.

I'm now 10 days into fuerza anavar 50mg's at 100mg a day and they are some of the best I've used ... Strength starting to edge up and vascularity is insane already. Would recommend


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just finished a pot of BSI anavar. Was happy with them


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Just finished a pot of BSI anavar. Was happy with them


I started a cycle with wc var and got a ton of sides, mild but at 10mg a day should be minimal if anything. Switched on to bsi about a fortnight a go and sides have gone but still gaining at a level im comfortable with (could do with eating more) but definitely doing the job.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> rohm or prochem


You tried ROHM var then mate? Am I right in thinking they do 50mg tabs??


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

stuey99 said:


> You tried ROHM var then mate? Am I right in thinking they do 50mg tabs??


yes and yes. they are good


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> yes and yes. they are good


Yeah, they're a good price as well...never ran var before but getting a bit sick of the dbol/oxy headaches so reckon I'll give them a go next time.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

samb213 said:


> i must of got a bad batch of fuerza var 50s then cuz mine did nothing ..if anything my strength went down ..i got no hardness of them and no vascularity imo ther the worst var ive used to date ..i mean thers something in them but definatly not much var..after been on them for about 6 weeks i give up and switched to dhacks and pretty much instantly saw some gains and felt like i was on var..and thers a good few on here with similar experiences as me..so dont be fooled by the odd good review ..yer sooo for me id say go with dhacks which your not gonna be able to get or prochem you cant go wrong with either


Maybe you got fakes?

Tbh all ugl labs have bad batches, I've heard allot more bad a out pro he. Thani have fuerza


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

nah mate they was definatly legit ..like ya say tho i maybe got a bad underdosed batch..i did use 2 bottles tho


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

a reliable source told me recently that certain labs are knocking out winny and anadrol as anavar..im not mentioning any names but it 100 percent is happening and its no suprize really to buy 100g of raw anavar powder its about***** to buy 200 g raw winny powder your looking at about ******..must be pretty tempting to any ugl to just go with winny and hope no one notices


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Anyone used Pro Pharma Anavar?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ran BD.eu var recently at 100mg a day, got insane pumps off it and looked very full and more vascular.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

This isn't personal experience as have never used Anavar myself but my friend is using B.S.I. 50mg tabs

At first I asked him how he was, how well was he feeling it & said nothing lol

I replied are you using minimum 100mg a day & he was on 50mg once he changed to what I recommended 100mg a day morning 50mg hour before gym 50 mg, he noticed the difference & is looking real good even to the point me & a mate were amazed he looked so good just on Anavar,

As said can only go by his word so till I try a tub for myself I'm not 100% but looks a good one,

Don't think I will be using Anavar a bit mild maybe a cruise between cycles with it instead of EQ.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Greg89 said:


> I've done pro chem and rohm 50mg's in the past which were both good.
> 
> Tried med tech and they did literally nothing.
> 
> I'm now 10 days into fuerza anavar 50mg's at 100mg a day and they are some of the best I've used ... Strength starting to edge up and vascularity is insane already. Would recommend


Fuerza I used last cycle (Test E, Tren A, Test P & Tren E), so if the Anavar are as good as you say they are I may give them a go


----------



## SS29 (Nov 20, 2008)

The old ROHM's were good.

Most recently used anabolic nation anavar and it was the nuts.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

slystallone said:


> Yea was wondering what there Anavar is like, heard mixed reviews from there other gear but overall , decent rep. Still not convinced if would go with there VAR though.
> 
> Keep us informed about the injectable VAR. Ive heard BD is good too. Not sure if I can get my hands on it though.
> 
> ...


I think what he's trying to say is there is no real anavar on the ulg market. This is mainly because they use winny as var.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I think what he's trying to say is there is no real anavar on the ulg market. This is mainly because they use winny as var.


so which lab has genuine var?


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Edinburgh said:


> so which lab has genuine var?


Hmmm, Power Trippers!

ROHMS & JDL Both Genuine Var. True Dosaging. No Need For Silly Dosages As Others Claim..


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

AsItIs said:


> Hmmm, Power Trippers!
> 
> ROHMS & JDL Both Genuine Var. True Dosaging. No Need For Silly Dosages As Others Claim..


nice one :thumbup1: labs noted


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Edinburgh said:


> so which lab has genuine var?


British dragon and body research bonavar seem to be the best that i've come across. BD being better due to being 50mg per tab where are the bonavar was 2.5mg per tab so when i wanted 150mg ed of Var for 10 weeks can you imagine how many i had to take? It was a bit rediculous especially as 50mg of winny would of got me equally good results at a fraction of the price.


----------



## JT25 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry to intrude in the topic but has anyone seen these before ? If so anyone got any info on them ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone tried Torq labs? A friend's just started running Torq anavar..


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

saorsa said:


> Anyone tried Torq labs? A friend's just started running Torq anavar..


Used the TORQ var in the past with good results. Excellent strength increase. Using some of their injectables now, really rate them!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

+2 on the Torq var ok admitted first use or var done plenty other orals though must say fecking loved em defo run again!!


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

It's impossible to answer this sort of thread, far too many variables. No one lab tests each brand, UG batches vary in dose sometimes so if someone's says brand X is great, it might not be a month later.

Plus unless someone has used pharma grade var it would be difficult to make a like for like comparison and few people will have tried multiple brands.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my training partner is using Unigen 10mg @ 40mg ED and the constant pump hes got looks brill.

hope to try these myself one day.


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Buddy just finished 10 wks bsi of it . grew loads good strength and great pump. disnt lean out one bit but that could just be diet. now in pct looking even.more lean . he rated them


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Fuerza is sh!t hawtt


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ive got the stanavar coming from Medtech...so 50mg var and winny...gonna use on of them with another 50mg BD anavar ed so will look forward to it


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

dusher said:


> Used the TORQ var in the past with good results. Excellent strength increase. Using some of their injectables now, really rate them!


Nice one. Hopefully I'll be able to run them in the next few weeks. Thanks


----------



## slystallone (Oct 12, 2012)

Good stuff, keep the info coming lads.... Anybody ever use Zydex Anavar?


----------



## SS29 (Nov 20, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> my training partner is using Unigen 10mg @ 40mg ED and the constant pump hes got looks brill.
> 
> hope to try these myself one day.


Can vouch for those. You must get what you pay for, because these were some of the best i have had.


----------



## Mr. (Feb 12, 2013)

Hearing nothing but good things about zydex,tho i havent used them personally.


----------



## IRampage (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi I can get hold of some isis anavar.. Does anyone recommend them because iv never heard of them before!

I usally use pro chem anavar and stick to it but carnt get hold of them now so wondered what peoples foughts was on isis labs anavar?

It's the 60x50mgs by the way


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

:ban:


----------

